# Draft or Handouts on permits being required



## DMartin (Jan 28, 2020)

Good Morning,
New to the jurisdiction, and inspections. Town is a little behind, now I'm trying to get it back on track. Looking to see if anyone has drafted a letter or handouts pertaining to permits required (looking for ideas). For years no one truly had to follow the rules everyone here (small town Midwest) in my position was a local. Now I am coming in from a large city looking at it from the prospective of the code, not as friend or long time neighbor. I am catching and seeing guys working without permits. Then they are coming in saying they were unaware they needed them after I issue the stop work (some just BS'ing me I'm sure but some may just be misinformed). Trying to figure out a way to get everyone in the understanding the requirements that need to be followed. Without painting a big target on my back, by stop working everyone or pulling licenses.
Any advise is appreciated


----------



## mark handler (Jan 28, 2020)

*Mine are for the California Codes
These are in Kansas *
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...hUKEwiyiceV2KbnAhUvJzQIHVD5CTEQ4dUDCAc&uact=5


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Jan 28, 2020)

you might want to print off section 105 of the IRC


----------



## Chad Coffelt (Jan 28, 2020)

you might check out out this and maybe talk to some of them 
https://www.heart-o-america.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=2


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2020)

DMartin said:


> Good Morning,
> New to the jurisdiction, and inspections. Town is a little behind, now I'm trying to get it back on track. Looking to see if anyone has drafted a letter or handouts pertaining to permits required (looking for ideas). For years no one truly had to follow the rules everyone here (small town Midwest) in my position was a local. Now I am coming in from a large city looking at it from the prospective of the code, not as friend or long time neighbor. I am catching and seeing guys working without permits. Then they are coming in saying they were unaware they needed them after I issue the stop work (some just BS'ing me I'm sure but some may just be misinformed). Trying to figure out a way to get everyone in the understanding the requirements that need to be followed. Without painting a big target on my back, by stop working everyone or pulling licenses.
> Any advise is appreciated



what codes and year editions


----------



## linnrg (Jan 28, 2020)

Good Luck.  If you have a local home builders association - join it an/or give a speech them - by joining them sometimes you can have a booth  at a home show ( hated doing that but handed out lots of information).  Ask if you can put up signs at the City Limits where it tells people that permits are required (I was never able to get that).


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2020)

I hate to tell you start out slow
Educate

Do a handout

Hand it out when you see a job

Either give them time to get permit, prior to stop work.

Let them know one warning only.

Can you work with water a utilities to get word out, or ask them not to provide any service till a permit is issued


----------



## DMartin (Jan 28, 2020)

cda said:


> what codes and year editions


Right now we are using the ICC books 2012. Legal has the 2018 we are getting ready to adopt.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 28, 2020)

New code adoption can be an opportunity to introduce change (even if its not really a change from what should have been happening).  It may make it more palatable than the  "new sheriff in town" impression.....but don't get your hopes up too much.  I went through the EXACT same thing in the past.  I found that the good eggs will come to appreciate the regulation more than the bad eggs once they realize that a minimum standard levels the playing field a little but.


----------



## DMartin (Jan 29, 2020)

Sifu said:


> New code adoption can be an opportunity to introduce change (even if its not really a change from what should have been happening).  It may make it more palatable than the  "new sheriff in town" impression.....but don't get your hopes up too much.  I went through the EXACT same thing in the past.  I found that the good eggs will come to appreciate the regulation more than the bad eggs once they realize that a minimum standard levels the playing field a little but.


Agreed the good contractors are doing what's required. The shady ones are doing work without permits or inspections and then calling me a hard ass for asking them to comply. Another option I'm exploring is the local newspaper. I am sure some of these guys are charging for permits but not obtaining them. If the public become more aware, maybe the shabby contractors will be on their toes.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2020)

consider: local newspaper article/column; local TV news item, distribute fliers at construction sites, etc.


----------

